# Brush Guard Advice Wanted...(Pics are a bonus!)



## Greene728 (Feb 18, 2017)

Looking to install a brush guard on my 2015 Ram 3500. I want protection, but also something that looks good. I've had a couple very close calls with the whitetail variety lately and just got me to considering this. These new diesels are packed with radiators in the front too that aint cheap! Anybody here have any recommendations good or bad? The two I'm currently looking at are as follows.

1. Ranch Hand Legend Series. $549 Amazon
2. SteelCraft HD Series. Amazon $474

I'm leaning toward the SteelCraft obviously for price. But it also has very good reviews on a few different sites, as well as looks better than the RH to me due to the crossbars on the main grill section.

Again, pics, input (good and bad) are welcome! 

Thanks all!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Feb 18, 2017)

Just a heads up.  I don't know about Dodge in reguards to waning sensors(collision), but on my 14 Chev. 1500, the brush guards I looked at interfered with the sensors.  The last time I asked, the brush guard dealers said they now have some sort of a fix, but I did not like what they told me.


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 18, 2017)

FootLongDawg said:


> Just a heads up.  I don't know about Dodge in reguards to waning sensors(collision), but on my 14 Chev. 1500, the brush guards I looked at interfered with the sensors.  The last time I asked, the brush guard dealers said they now have some sort of a fix, but I did not like what they told me.




Thanks!
I have heard of this also, but my truck doesn't have the sensory in the front.


----------



## mossyoakpro (Feb 19, 2017)

I vote Ranch Hand....I have a good friend in Law Enforcement and his police cruiser is an F150.  He was heading to a call one evening and out of nowhere steps a deer....he smacked her running nearly 75 miles an hour and all the damage done was some fender and hood damage from the guard being pushed into the truck. Without the Ranch hand it would have been a total loss I'm sure.  All of my vehicles now have those guards on them just from his first hand experience with them.

Best of luck!!!


----------



## Greene728 (Feb 19, 2017)

mossyoakpro said:


> I vote Ranch Hand....I have a good friend in Law Enforcement and his police cruiser is an F150.  He was heading to a call one evening and out of nowhere steps a deer....he smacked her running nearly 75 miles an hour and all the damage done was some fender and hood damage from the guard being pushed into the truck. Without the Ranch hand it would have been a total loss I'm sure.  All of my vehicles now have those guards on them just from his first hand experience with them.
> 
> Best of luck!!!



Thanks. This seems to be the common consensus. I'm leaning toward the RH now as it seems its worth the extra cash.


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 20, 2017)

I like road armour bumpers. 
But they don't have to full brush guard coverage 
They also blow your prices out of the water.  That's why I don't have on installed


----------



## T-N-T (Feb 20, 2017)

I was wrong. They do offer what you want. But it's still crazy prices


----------



## GAGE (Feb 20, 2017)

I would go with the RH,  because that is what I want.


----------



## marknga (Feb 20, 2017)

I have a Ranchhand on my 15 F150 supercrew. Looks good. 
Seems solid.


----------



## lonewolf247 (Feb 20, 2017)

Ranchhand is good stuff!


----------



## Slingblade (Mar 10, 2017)

Another vote for ranch hand, had one on my 96 K1500 until I totalled the truck and the car that turned in front of me!


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 10, 2017)

I think I am about to bite the bullet on a Ranch hand Legend Series Bullnose replacement bumper on my ram 2500.


----------



## Firescooby (Mar 10, 2017)

Buckstop!!! This is what I've got except my truck is blue.


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 17, 2017)

Ranch hand bullnose I put on today


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 17, 2017)

Ranch Hand.


----------

